# Chains



## silvertip (Sep 27, 2007)

Who knows a good place to find some good chains to fit 33" 12.50's
Im short on time to go shopping around. 
Ive waited till the last minute like a giant dummy  .
BTW salt lake area.


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

http://www.tirechain.com/ or smith & edwards. I think army navy also has some.


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

> Those stupid chain tensioners aren't strong enough for offroading so make sure you use the rubber bungees instead


+1


----------



## silvertip (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks guys.
I figured checkers were probably total crap.
But if they arent that bad they are worth a shot.
Thanks Fatbass


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

for a chain tighter I used pipe O-ring's just attach some hooks and you are good to go.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

Try the Utah Barrel Company.


----------



## Shummy (Sep 24, 2007)

Where are you at? I've got a set I'll give you if your in southern utah.


----------



## silvertip (Sep 27, 2007)

Shummy said:


> Where are you at? I've got a set I'll give you if your in southern utah.


Shoot that is generous and I appreciate that.
But I'm up in Tooele headed for Duchesne.


----------



## Shummy (Sep 24, 2007)

that's a little to far to drive for a set of chains.


----------

